# What oil are you using and how do u like it



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

just curious.....im using PP Euro 5w-40 my oil consumption went down... going to see what the uoa says


----------



## 02golf20 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (08VWGLI)*

super tech 10w40. i know, i know, not approved. this sucker burns a quart or more a month. whats the point in burning more money than necessary??!!! 
it seems to be doing just fine with the super-tech. 


_Modified by 02golf20 at 4:26 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (08VWGLI)*

Redline 5W40 on an 08' GTI. Consumption has been about 10-12 oz. in 4000 miles. Biggest change was dramatic increase in around town snappiness which I attribute to decrease in turbo lag (had very little to begin with) but now "d" mode almost feels like "s" mode when accelerating around town and the car easily spins tires in "d" if you are not careful. Vast difference vs. factory fill. No noticeable change in power on freeway etc. and no other noticeable changes (i.e. no decrease in engine noise etc.). UOA will be coming in another 1000 miles.
Also btw, like o2golf said, don't bother with the "that's not an approved oil" posts. Thanks


_Modified by saaber2 at 5:40 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (08VWGLI)*

Motul Specific 502 for 4 changes.... just bought some Castrol SLX Professional LL3 504/507 approved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (corradokidg60)*

502 approved....Castrol Syntec 5w40 or Mobil1 0w40...whichever is less expensive


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_502 approved....Castrol Syntec 5w40 or Mobil1 0w40...whichever is less expensive

That's generally my routine as well. Though in the past few changes I've noticed that our B7 A4 2.0T burns far more Castrol. About 3/4 of a quart over 5k miles, which isn't bad for that motor. But it burns next to zero M1. So I'll probably use M1 exclusively for now.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (bcze1)*

castrol syntec 20w-50


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
That's generally my routine as well. Though in the past few changes I've noticed that our B7 A4 2.0T burns far more Castrol. About 3/4 of a quart over 5k miles, which isn't bad for that motor. But it burns next to zero M1. So I'll probably use M1 exclusively for now. 


interesting...I will keep an eye on that...I have 700 miles on my new Passat 2.0T tsi


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Renewable Lubes Biosyn 5w40. 
504/507 5w30 oil = liquid death. I noticed oil burn was more extreme, 1 quart every 2500 miles (vs. 1 quart every 5000 miles for VW502.00 5w40). Since Cam wear for the HPFP is critical... it's liquid death in the PD's since cam wear is critical to operation.....


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
That's generally my routine as well. Though in the past few changes I've noticed that our B7 A4 2.0T burns far more Castrol. About 3/4 of a quart over 5k miles, which isn't bad for that motor. But it burns next to zero M1. So I'll probably use M1 exclusively for now. 


I have been using Mobil 1 0w40 oil ever since I had my vehicle. I haven't seen noticeable drops in oil level, if any. 
Mobil 1 is the best choice for our 2.0T, that's technically speaking and not personally.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (DeMarco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeMarco* »_
I have been using Mobil 1 0w40 oil ever since I had my vehicle. I haven't seen noticeable drops in oil level, if any. 
Mobil 1 is the best choice for our 2.0T, that's technically speaking and not personally.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Uuuuh, what? What do you mean technically speaking? Is there some data in your post or something that I missed?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Uuuuh, what? What do you mean technically speaking? Is there some data in your post or something that I missed?

x2
I know M1 is a fine oil, but I find it hard to believe its "technically" the best choice there is for the 2.0T.


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Uuuuh, what? What do you mean technically speaking? Is there some data in your post or something that I missed?


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
x2
I know M1 is a fine oil, but I find it hard to believe its "technically" the best choice there is for the 2.0T.

Yeah, I was just speaking out of my rear, haha. So I recant, it's a good oil though.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (DeMarco)*

Rotella T Syn 5w40 15-19$ a gallon and works really well according to the bitog forums. 
I also use it in my 95 honda VFR 750..


----------



## sting (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (08VWGLI)*

I have a 99 MkIII 2.0L... I'm using Esso XD-3 0w40... no problems so far... just got the car recently, it was @ 164K KM when I bought it. I've gone about 2K KM, oil level is good.
Had used this oil previously on my 2000 Jetta 2.0L AEG, with no problems. It is a group 4 synthetic... and someone in the last year must have figured out it was a pretty good oil, because it used be almost hidden on the Wal-Mart oil rack for $23 for 4L, and now its $35!!! I checked the spec sheet, and its basically the same as the Mobil 0w40.
In my 2000, I'd even used it during the summer without issue.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (iamdagerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamdagerman* »_castrol syntec 20w-50

Hahaha mee too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danderson7a (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (AlbertoB1)*

I am using the European Blend Amsoil and Love it


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (danderson7a)*

1.8t's????


----------



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (08VWGLI)*

'01 Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg. Mobil 1 0w40. It seems to work well for me, I've noticed no oil consumption and the engine appears to rev freely. Turbo spool is fairly quick as opposed to other oils...I think I'll stick with it.


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (firebeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firebeast* »_'01 Jetta 1.8t Wolfsburg. Mobil 1 0w40. It seems to work well for me, I've noticed no oil consumption and the engine appears to rev freely. Turbo spool is fairly quick as opposed to other oils...I think I'll stick with it.

Yes I agree. If ever you get to have an opportunity to take your engine apart, compare the degree of gunk/deposits with another engine of the same type that utilizes a different brand of oil, it's outstanding.
What I was going to get to earlier (but was too lazy at the time) is that Mobil 1 0w40 has a low percentage of evaporation under extreme temperature condition. Comparing results of the evaporation tests on different oil samples, hardly any dramatic differences was seen among one another. Each of all were great oils, period. But not to mention that Mobil 1 0w40 performed better than what is normally allowed, and better against some.
In real-time testing, (2+ 2.0T FSI engine equipped vehicles) after they're disassemble, the mechanics consistently observed significantly lower levels of deposit from each engine when comparing it to other engines that were exposed to a different brand of oil.
They acknowledge one thing, that all German engines share the same characteristic; they are known for being prone to these deposits. Make sense why BMW, VW and so on urge the use of Euro-spec oil grade. Treating our engines with Mobil 1 0w40 will help minimizes these buildup conditions.
Anyways, the use of all other brand of spec-related oils do the exact same tasks and are good at doing them too. By no mean am I saying that they are not meeting standards, they are all definitely meeting, some even exceeding! Crazy what you can see with generic oil brand. Valvoline, and etc. all GREAT formulations! (Manufacture Approved for a reason). Some would probably even perform better against M1 in different scenarios, whatever it may be. Every oil lies with additives that are meant to treat to specific environments and situations. Custom tailored to different applications.

Anyways, I'd be great to hear experiences from other M1 users. Comparing and contrasting results would be interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I sorry if me grammEr is fanatical


----------



## DubZmk3VR (Jun 14, 2008)

who has run Total Oil. INEO Quartz 9000 0W40 in there vr? how good is it?


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

I use Royal Purple 5w or 10w-30 in all three of my 1.8t's, one of which is stock, and the other modded.
Never had any issues with it in any of my cars including my Eclipse GSX back in the day.
Also, I recently swapped oil pans on my modded GTI and found that the under side of the motor was extremely clean along with the inside of the oil pan.
I have never heard of a negative claim to this oil, but I do believe it is NOT approved by VW.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted96GSX)*

The VW502 I think just wants us all to use synthetics and euro oils if we run long drain intervals. The only time I would exclusively follow it is when I have a FSI motor where fuel dillution would be an issue then I would run a VW approved or performance oil like AMS or royal purple. I run Rotella T syn 5w40 in my 2.5 5cyl rabbit without any problems.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_The VW502 I think just wants us all to use synthetics and euro oils if we run long drain intervals. The only time I would exclusively follow it is when I have a FSI motor where fuel dillution would be an issue then I would run a VW approved or performance oil like AMS or royal purple. I run Rotella T syn 5w40 in my 2.5 5cyl rabbit without any problems. 

Regardless of what any of us thinks VW oil specs are intended for, its highly advisable to run an approved oil while under warranty if you don't want to jeopardize its coverage. Post warranty, dowhatchalike.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

Penzoil Platinum 5w30. No complaints so far. Seems as good as the Syntec that I usually run and it had a rebate that made it $4-something a quart.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: What oil are you using and how do u like it (danderson7a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danderson7a* »_I am using the European Blend Amsoil...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Motul 8100 X-cess 5w40 since I bought my Golf, litterally stopped oil consumption dead in it's track, previous owner had been using gas station brand 5w30 and said it burned a bit, but not like the other AEG engines.
My shop didn't have the X-cess last week so I grabbed the 8100 X-Max which seems like a step up.
100% Esther synthetics FTW!


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Bryan127)*

x2 on the penzoil plat 5w30


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
100% Esther synthetics FTW!

No consumer oil is 100% Esther.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the cheapest VW spec oil. Thus far that means Mobil 1 0W-40 .


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*

Isn't there a European oil that is 100% esther? Don't know for sure...I just recall reading about one in the recent past...


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_Isn't there a European oil that is 100% esther? Don't know for sure...I just recall reading about one in the recent past...

No base oil has all the best properties for an engine oil, so others are added in proprtion to the needed benefit.
Group V is best in racing applications where the lifespan is short and intense, i.e. not a road car. Group V does improve additive solubility, volatility and high temp fluid film characteristics but it breaks down into acids and is agressive to seals. With GpV, more is not better.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_
No base oil has all the best properties for an engine oil, so others are added in proprtion to the needed benefit.


Exactly, the vast majority of consumer synthetics are a blend of Group IV, V and even III. Each of them has beneficial properties and weaknesses. Blending the maker to build an oil best suited for its target market. And of course, cost is a consideration.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Exactly, the vast majority of consumer synthetics are a blend of Group IV, V and even III. Each of them has beneficial properties and weaknesses. Blending the maker to build an oil best suited for its target market. And of course, cost is a consideration.

random stupid thought on this...some people love Mobil1...some love Castrol Syntec
I'm sure it wouldn't make any difference in an oil change but why not mix Ow40 Mobil1 and 5w40 Syntec...that way, you would get the best properties of each...just a thought


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
random stupid thought on this...some people love Mobil1...some love Castrol Syntec
I'm sure it wouldn't make any difference in an oil change but why not mix Ow40 Mobil1 and 5w40 Syntec...that way, you would get the best properties of each...just a thought

My concern would be that you also inherit the weaknesses of each. Will the good outweigh the bad in this homebrew? Who knows.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been using Mobil 1 0-w40 synthetic.. I am very satisfied with this oil.. I am also happy to say I've driven 3k so far and haven't noticed any oil burning or change in oil level.
Steve-


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (BSD)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (lagolfadel97)*

quaker state. got the 15.99 special from advance auto parts


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

i run 15-40 in mine. castrol mostly. i also have a 36mm oil pump.


----------



## fahrfignewton (Mar 2, 2009)

Motul 5w-40 8100 Xcess. I used to use Mobil 1 and my 1.8T would burn half a quart every 2-3k miles. It seems to run a little smoother with this stuff and no longer consuming much, if any oil.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (fahrfignewton)*

Just made the switch from Elf to the new Lubro Moly 5w40 High Tech Synthoil that Napa now is stocking. Just did my oil change today and the engine is running very smooth like it was with the Elf. Going to watch the oil consumption again since I was burning a half a quart within 3000 miles with the Elf. Does anyone know if this is a Group IV or V oil? I am interested to say the least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ylwmeansgo (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Akira)*

I am currently running mobil 1 0w40 and have on numerous other occasions and it is doing very well, I have run the total 5w40 and its a good oil too, as is the elf 5w40 in the 1.8t. As for the person with the VR i think you need to run a thicker oil as the tolarences (sp?) aren't quite as tight as the 1.8t's and 2.0t's IIRC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Castrol Syntec 5w40 and the 1.8T runs smooth.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

old school guy here...
well, i've run a bunch of different oils in my cars over the years, and i find that by far, unless you have a 2004-up tdi, the BEST oil for a vw/audi of ANY motor has to be m1 15w50 . seriously, no oil consumption ever on 6500mi intervals, not even on a 2000 jetta aeg that previously burned a quart every 800 miles. not only that, my 20v audi is MUCH happier with it than on 5w40 or even 20w50 synthetic. 
that being said, i run wal-mart 10w30 in my gf's subaru because well, it's a 1997 legacy 2.5 with 230k miles on it, leaks it all out, and probably burns just as much. not spending $30 once a month on oil for that car. i'll stick with the $9 jugs at wally and keep a funnel in the car.


----------

